# Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne



## Michael.S (21. Oktober 2017)

Grade gefunden https://weather.com/de-DE/wissen/ti...line|referral|widget||terrorisiert-horbachsee

Das ist ja ganz was neues


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

mannmannmann ;-))) 

Hatte es auf der Rückfahrt im Radio gehört, wollte es nicht glauben und dachte an Scherz..

Die meinen das aber ernst..

Krank..


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Vielleicht isses ja noch ne Schildkröte


----------



## zandertex (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

ob sie auch alles vom himmel holen was die fische bedroht?#c


----------



## fischbär (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Völlig bescheuert... Ich kenne hier einen zugewanderten Kormoran, der eine Fischfamilie terrorisiert. Skandal!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

"terrorisieren"!!

Darauf können nur wieder fehlgeleitete Schützer und ihre birkenstocktragenden Vorstadtspenderinnen - im Porsche-SUV zu Aldi, Chinesenbio kaufen  - kommen..

Natur:
Andere (Tiere, Pflanzen) fressen
Möglichst selber nicht gefressen werden
Fortpflanzen

Wenn also ein Fisch Schwanenküken fressen will, ist das Natur und nicht Terrorismus..

Und da soll dann gleich der Teich abgelassen werden, und dann mit Netzen und E-Befischung wohl das"Monster" angefischt werden?

Da unten ist eh alles NABU-verseucht in den Behörden (im RP Karlsruhe ist ein NABU-Mann zuständig für Ausnahmegenehmigung Kormoranabschuss), da würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die armen "terrorisierten" Schwanenküken" auch von so Vogelschützern "unter die Fittiche" genommen werden..

mannmannmannmann.......


----------



## Gufierer (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Es liegt leider in der Natur des Menschen dass alles was stört, nervt oder "gefährlich" ist einfach ausgemerzt werden muss.
Die Spezies Mensch hat zum grössten Teil verlernt, einfach mal die Füsse still zu halten, die Natur reguliert sich von ganz alleine, die brauch uns nicht aber wir sie.
Denke, dass wird sich mit den Jahrzehnten noch weiter verschärfen bis wir vorm Exitus stehen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*



Neckarzander schrieb:


> Es liegt leider in der Natur des Menschen dass alles was stört, nervt oder "gefährlich" ist einfach ausgemerzt werden muss.
> Die Spezies Mensch hat zum grössten Teil verlernt, einfach mal die Füsse still zu halten, die Natur reguliert sich von ganz alleine, die brauch uns nicht aber wir sie.
> Denke, dass wird sich mit den Jahrzehnten noch weiter verschärfen bis wir vorm Exitus stehen.



Absolut#6


----------



## daci7 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "terrorisieren"!!
> 
> Darauf können nur wieder fehlgeleitete Schützer und ihre birkenstocktragenden Vorstadtspenderinnen - im Porsche-SUV zu Aldi, Chinesenbio kaufen  - kommen..
> 
> ...



Um das ganze noch möglichste bambigerecht zu handhaben könnte man auch:
- Den Raubfisch entzahnen oder auf pflanzliche Nahrung umdressieren
- die Schwäne kastrieren um weitere Schwanen-Baby-Unfälle zu vermeiden
- Über Hormon- oder Drogenbehandlung alle Tiere des Sees zu einem glücklichen Miteinander zwingen
- das ganze dann als EU-Vorbild-Projekt ratifizieren zu lassen um Fördergelder abzugreifen

Zwei von vier Szenarien halte ich für nicht unwahrscheinlich :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Auch SWR bringtsjetzt:


willmalwassagen schrieb:


> https://www.swr.de/swraktuell/bw/ka...=1572/did=20474196/nid=1572/p1udvo/index.html
> 
> Die haben einfach nicht alle Tassen im Schrank.


----------



## schlotterschätt (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

*Zitat:*  Weil niemand weiß, wie tief der See ist, ist auch unklar, wie lange die Suche dauern könnte.
*Zitat Ende*
Quelle: https://www.swr.de/swraktuell/bw/ka...=1572/did=20474196/nid=1572/p1udvo/index.html

Vielleicht könnte man ja die Damen und Herren von der Erfindung des Echolots in Kenntnis setzen.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

da musst ich auch grinsen.....


----------



## BERND2000 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Halt die Bambi-Mentalität, eines angeblich gut ausgebildeten Volkes.
(Nachfolgende Zeilen, sind kritisch.....aber weit hergeholt).

Es zeigt völlig fehlendes Verständnis für natürliche Abläufe.
Eigentlich ein grober Eingriff, mit dem Ziel der Verschlechterung oder wenigstens mit dem Ziel so ein bestehendes Wasservogel Problem zu bewahren..

 Ob nun ein Naturschutzamt Strafanzeige stellt?:q
Wer genehmigt ein an sich verbotenes E-Fischen eigentlich mit diesem Hintergrund?


Anstatt den Räuber zu entfernen, sollte man eher Jeden der dort die Schwäne füttert entfernen.
....oder für größere Räuber sorgen.|bigeyes


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Dat is so Doof, da kannste nichts zu schreiben. Auf Verdacht in Nachbars Garten könnten Wesen hausen die meinen Hund gebissen haben Graben wir das Dingens jetzt um und schauen auch mal unters Fundament.


----------



## wusel345 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Wenn sowas mal im Bodensee passiert! |bigeyes

Den abzulassen kann Jahre dauern. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Selbst im Norden bringen sie den Dreck schon...
https://www.noz.de/deutschland-welt...das-monster-vom-horbachsee#gallery&0&0&968450


----------



## Damyl (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Ich habe das heute beim Mittagessen im Radio gehört.

Ihr hättet mal das Gesicht meiner Frau sehen sollen 




Ich hab nur gelacht und gesagt....

Du glaubst mir ja nicht wie bekloppt die Menschheit mittlerweile ist


----------



## Tischbein (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*



Michael.S schrieb:


> Grade gefunden https://weather.com/de-DE/wissen/tiere/news/monster-vom-horbachsee-raubfisch-terrorisiert-schwaene/?cm_ven=focus-online%7Creferral%7Cwidget%7C%7Cterrorisiert-horbachsee
> 
> Das ist ja ganz was neues



Stimmt


----------



## Tischbein (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Leute ein RAUBfisch. Es ist sein natürlicher Instinkt.


----------



## Damyl (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*



Tischbein schrieb:


> Leute ein RAUBfisch. Es ist sein natürlicher Instinkt.


Vielleicht noch nicht zu spät......der lässt sich mit Geduld bestimmt zum Veganer umstimmen :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Der Traum der spendensammelnden Vegazis ;-))))


----------



## Tischbein (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*



Damyl schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch nicht zu spät......der lässt sich mit Geduld bestimmt zum Veganer umstimmen :vik:



:qJa vielleicht


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Wobei Schwäne die eigentlichen Terroristen sind, diese machen in ihrem Brutrevier bevorzugt die Nester anderer Wasservögel platt und zwar alle deren sie habhaft werden können!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Vögel sind grundsätzlich alle gut und müssen immer geschützt werden, grundsätzlich  - frag NABU und Konsorten......


----------



## Damyl (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vögel sind grundsätzlich alle gut


Zu Vögeln wird man in der Jugend schon positiv geprägt :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

zu Broilern jedenfalls


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Das Töten von Fliegen und vögeln ist Naturschützern verboten und dennoch vermehren sie sich.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vögel sind grundsätzlich alle gut und müssen immer geschützt werden, grundsätzlich  - frag NABU und Konsorten......



Schon klar, vor allem kann man Schwäne ja auch nicht übersehen!
Frag mal die Leuts was sie netter finden, den Waller in der düsteren Tiefe des Gewässers, oder den gravitätischen weißen Vogel, der in perfekter Einehe lebt und im Frühjahr seine grauen Jungen von Mutti/Omi und ihren Bälgern anfüttern lässt?

Jürgen


----------



## Leech (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Eigtl würde ich am liebsten zur Dummheit dieser Artikel einfach nur "LOL" schreiben wollen.
Wobei - das mache ich auch einfach - LOL.
Raubfisch frisst Schwanenküken. Mag denen jemand erklären, wie eine basische Nahrungskette funktioniert?


----------



## geomas (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Schwäne können übrigens auch Terror verbreiten: vor ein paar Jahren hatten die Ruderer vom örtlichen Ruderclub, die auf der Oberwarnow trainieren, mehr als nur Respekt vor einem Schwan, der fast bei jeder Vorbeifahrt eine Attacke startete. 
Das ging eine ganze Weile lang, wie es ausging, ist mir nicht bekannt. 
Vielleicht hat einer der Welse* für klare Verhältnisse gesorgt ;-)

*) DDR-Rekord aus diesem Gewässer: 73kg


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*



geomas schrieb:


> Schwäne können übrigens auch Terror verbreiten: vor ein paar Jahren hatten die Ruderer vom örtlichen Ruderclub, die auf der Oberwarnow trainieren, mehr als nur Respekt vor einem Schwan, der fast bei jeder Vorbeifahrt eine Attacke startete.
> Das ging eine ganze Weile lang, wie es ausging, ist mir nicht bekannt.
> Vielleicht hat einer der Welse* für klare Verhältnisse gesorgt ;-)
> 
> *) DDR-Rekord aus diesem Gewässer: 73kg



An einen erwachsenen Schwan geht auch der Waller nicht dran, der ist dann doch zu groß zum wegsaugen.

Mein Kumpel (Zahnarzt!) ist von einem Schwan im Wasser attackiert worden, als er schwimmender weise versuchte seine Tochter aus dem Gefahrenbereich zu lotsen.
Der Schwan hat ihm einen Schneidezahn ausgehackt.
Der Kerl hat gekotzt, der einzige fehlende Zahn in seinem strahlenden Gebiss. 
Immerhin ist er noch zusätzlich Zahntechniker und konnte sich selbst was neues basteln.

Jürgen


----------



## schlotterschätt (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Viel Lärm um NICHTS !!! :vik:
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...Echobox&utm_medium=Social&utm_source=Facebook


----------



## geomas (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> An einen erwachsenen Schwan geht auch der Waller nicht dran, der ist dann doch zu groß zum wegsaugen.
> 
> Mein Kumpel (Zahnarzt!) ist von einem Schwan im Wasser attackiert worden, als er schwimmender weise versuchte seine Tochter aus dem Gefahrenbereich zu lotsen.
> Der Schwan hat ihm einen Schneidezahn ausgehackt.
> ...



War von mir auch nicht ernst gemeint, der Satz mit dem Wels ;-)

Aber Ruderer aus dem Leistungssport sind teilweise schon ganz schöne „Packer” und ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, wie viel Respekt die vor dem „Terror-Schwan” hatten.


PS: Den Begriff „Terror” muß man heute schon bringen, um mediale Aufmerksamkeit zu erreichen. Letztlich verharmlost man dadurch den echten Terror.


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Ob die jetzt den Füchsen das Fell über den Kopf ziehen |rolleyes


----------



## Kami One (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Viel Lärm um NICHTS !!! :vik:
> http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...Echobox&utm_medium=Social&utm_source=Facebook


Oha... jetzt werden alle Füchse gefangen und denen werden Gps Halsbänder mit Elektroschocker angelegt. Kommen sie dem Tümpel zu nah gibt's nen Stromschlag.

Oh man...die müssen Langeweile haben.


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel (Zahnarzt!) ist von einem Schwan im Wasser attackiert worden, als er schwimmender weise versuchte seine Tochter aus dem Gefahrenbereich zu lotsen.
> Der Schwan hat ihm einen Schneidezahn ausgehackt.
> Der Kerl hat gekotzt, der einzige fehlende Zahn in seinem strahlenden Gebiss.
> Immerhin ist er noch zusätzlich Zahntechniker und konnte sich selbst was neues basteln.
> ...



Da fällt mir Trapper Jimmy wieder ein. Der ist nicht Zahntechniker - hat sich aber auch selbst geholfen :q

siehe:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323182


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

So schlimm sind Schwäne meist nun auch nicht  Meist nur große Klappe und nichts dahinter. Wurde schon öfter bedroht (fauchen, hinterherlaufen), aber mich hat noch nie einer angefallen. Dieses Jahr saß ich sogar einmal direkt neben einer Schwanfamilie mit Küken...

Warum man wegen sowas den See abgelassen und dadurch nur noch mehr Unruhe verursacht hat versteh ich nicht.


----------



## fischbär (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Man sollte sie wegen Tierquälerei anzeigen. Catch und Release von soviel Fisch für nichts! Da sind bestimmt ordentlich Fische dabei abgekackt.


----------



## Michael.S (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Vielleicht ist es ja auch gar kein Raubfisch sondern ein Seeadler , die haben sich in letzter Zeit stark vermehrt und die fressen nicht nur Fisch


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

*Das Monster vom Horbachsee: Terrorfisch attackiert Tiere*
https://www.tag24.de/nachrichten/ka...ot-angler-berufsangler-karpfen-kuecken-358359
Auch fast gleiche Meldung zur Aktion wie oben aus der Stuttgarter Zeitung


----------



## Gufierer (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Yeah, massig Zeit und Geld verpulvert für rein gar nichts, im Gegenteil, wie schon von dem einem oder anderen geschrieben wurde möchte ich nicht wissen wie viele Fische durch die Aktion drauf gegangen sind.
Der Mensch ist so primitiv und alles andere als das schlauste Wesen der Erde aber dafür das ignoranteste!
Herr, schmeiss doch mal ein paar Container Hirn herunter, die werden hier unten dringend gebraucht...
#q#q#q


----------



## schlotterschätt (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Das Monster vom Horbachsee: Terrorfisch attackiert Tiere*
> https://www.tag24.de/nachrichten/ka...ot-angler-berufsangler-karpfen-kuecken-358359
> Auch fast gleiche Meldung zur Aktion wie oben aus der Stuttgarter Zeitung



Wobei sie sich nicht entblöden einen Zwergwels zum vermutlichen "Monster" abzubilden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Das noch dazu ...


----------



## Franky (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Die BNN scheint da wenigstens auf dem Teppich zu bleiben. Vielleicht sollte sich da der eine oder andere als "seriös" gelten wollender Journalist mal 'ne Scheibe von abschneiden...
https://bnn.de/lokales/ettlingen/keine-spur-von-grossem-raubfisch-im-ettlinger-horbachsee
Der Rest ist einfach nur lächerlich... Sorry, dass man dafür Zeit und Traffic verschwendet!

PS: auch die FAZ "schlägt" zu... 
http://www.faz.net/agenturmeldungen...-auf-das-monster-vom-horbachsee-15256834.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*



Franky schrieb:


> Der Rest ist einfach nur lächerlich... Sorry, dass man dafür Zeit und Traffic verschwendet!


Das Problem:
Genau diese "Experten"; Verwaltung, Behörden, "Wissenschaftler" etc. sind diejenigen, die auch über uns als Angler und die Angelgewässer bestimmen...

Deswegen MUSS man (leider) solchen Dreck öffentlich machen..



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "terrorisieren"!!
> 
> Darauf können nur wieder fehlgeleitete Schützer und ihre birkenstocktragenden Vorstadtspenderinnen - im Porsche-SUV zu Aldi, Chinesenbio kaufen  - kommen..
> 
> ...


----------



## Franky (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Klar, dass man gegen solch "sensationslüsternden" Bullshit feuern muss! Nur eine Schande, dass es selbst seriöse (oder als solche zumindest geltenden) Pressehäuser ebenfalls auf diesem Niveau mitmachen!!!
Wie gesagt: die BNN machts m. E. sehr gut!


----------



## UMueller (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Der weisse Hai oder Nessie . Bei dem Menschenauflauf muss es sich doch um etwas großes böses unbekanntes handeln. Oder immer noch Sommerloch. Achtung Monster-Terror 
Haben die keine anderen Sorgen |uhoh:#d


----------



## Franky (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Quatsch, die gucken alle zu viel Tele5 am Samstag! :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Mich interessieren 3 Dinge mal als erstes jetzt:
1.:
Welche Behörde hat das WARUM veranlasst?

2.:
Warum hat der Angelverein bei dem Schwachfug mitgemacht?

3.:
Wer bezahlt das alles am Ende?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Was wird diese Aktion wohl gekostet haben?


----------



## feederbrassen (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Selten so einen Stuss gelesen. 
Hoffentlich kommt jetzt keiner bei uns auf die Idee den See abzulassen, denn da verschwinden auch immer junge Wasservögel.:q
Der Übeltäter bzw Täterin ist bekannt aber so ist es eben :Natur


----------



## Hann. Münden (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Bild sprach zuerst mit den toten Schwänen. 
http://www.bild.de/news/inland/bade...ufs-monster-vom-horbachsee-53617256.bild.html


----------



## NaabMäx (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Ach, 

Stutzig muss man doch schon werden, wenn die von Toten Schwanenkücken sprechen.
Das heist doch, das diese aufgefunden wurden.


----------



## Patrick333 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Gerade auch auf Bild gelesen... unfassbar. 

http://www.bild.de/news/inland/bade...ufs-monster-vom-horbachsee-53617256.bild.html

Fasst man so einen Karpfen (/Fisch) an? Als Angler/vermeintlicher Naturschützer...

Geht gar nicht. Aber das ganze Thema ist schon mehr als lachhaft. 

Unfassbar wie dumm. Die gleichen Fragen stelle ich mir da auch, Thomas. Plus: hat der Angelverein noch nie was vom Anglerboard hier z. B.  Gehört. Oder mal mit seinem Hobby und aktuellen PETA nabu etc. Schwachsinn auseinandergesetzt/mitbekommen?  

Traurig...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Der Übeltäter bzw Täterin ist bekannt aber so ist es eben :Natur



Bring die nicht auf noch dümmere Gedanken. 

Die setzen diese ach so grausame und natürlich Heimtückische NATUR glatt noch auf eine Fahndungsliste, um den ganzen Zivilisationsdegenerierten gerecht zu werden.


----------



## NaabMäx (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Anton der Killerkarpfen:q

Welcher Fisch beisst, lutscht oder Knuddelt Kücken tot, und lässt die auf der Wasseroberfläche zurück? #r

Oder sind die einfach Verhungert, weil sie die Alte nicht mehr säugte.|kopfkrat|licht


----------



## schlotterschätt (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Oder sind die einfach Verhungert, *weil sie die Alte nicht mehr säugte.*|kopfkrat|licht



Genau das wird's gewesen sein. Die Schwanenfrau hatte keine Milch mehr !!! :vik::q


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Endergebnis laut BNN:
https://bnn.de/lokales/ettlingen/keine-spur-von-grossem-raubfisch-im-ettlinger-horbachsee


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Endergebnis laut BNN:
> https://bnn.de/lokales/ettlingen/keine-spur-von-grossem-raubfisch-im-ettlinger-horbachsee


Was für ein Irrsinn..willkommen in D 2017

Ob man für 5 tote Fische auch so ein Bohei veranstaltet hätte?

Das es da auch andere, kritische Stimmen gab, lässt zumindest darauf hoffen, dass D nicht vollkommen verblödet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> *Ob man für 5 tote Fische auch so ein Bohei veranstaltet hätte?*
> 
> Das es da auch andere, kritische Stimmen gab, lässt zumindest darauf hoffen, dass D nicht vollkommen verblödet.


Für 20 - Münchner Stadtrat, die GRÜNEN - morgen oder übermorgen dazu mehr ;-)


----------



## schlotterschätt (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> lässt zumindest darauf hoffen, dass D nicht vollkommen verblödet.



Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt  !!!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt  !!!


10 vor 12 ist da schon lange durch


----------



## schlotterschätt (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> 10 vor 12 ist da schon lange durch



Du sagst es !!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Ich will mal die Stadt anschreiben. 

Welche Behörde das angeordnet und durchgeführt hat auf welcher rechtlichen Grundlage und was das den Steuerzahler gekostet hat. 

Witzig im letzten Artikel, wie die geschrieben haben, wie die großen Karpfen "unter Applaus der Zuschauer" geborgen wurden.

Zumindest einigen scheinen große Fische noch so wichtig zu sein, wie Schwanenküken...


----------



## Franky (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Da bin ich ja auch mal gespannt... 2 Küken gehen wohl aufs Konto zweier Schildkröten
https://bnn.de/lokales/ettlingen/nordamerikanische-schmuckschildkroeten-fressen-schwanen-babys
Soweit im Mai... 
Im Juni wird gemeldet, dass EIN weiteres Küken "von unten" gemampft wurde
https://bnn.de/lokales/ettlingen/macht-ein-grosser-wels-jagd-auf-schwanenkinder
Wie/wo das vierte von sechs hin ist, hat keiner mitbekommen. Auch Reineke wird da in Betracht gezogen - ich gehe mal weiter und bringe noch die Luftwaffe ins Spiel. Bussard, Milan (welcher auch immer), Uhu.
Die Suche nach Minks oder Nerzen brachte nur Rechtsanwaltskanzleien ans Licht  Aber da gibt ja sicher noch mehr Marder...  Streunende Stubentiger sind auch immer gut für sowas - selbst mehrfach mitbekommen, wie die sich Enten geschnappt haben.
So, nu haben die den See abgelassen und abgefischt - und nüscht gefunden. Ich spekulier ma weiter in Richtung Schni-Schna-Schnappi... Soweit ich weiss, reagieren die auf sich ändernde Wasserstände. Entweder verpissen oder im Schlamm einbuddeln.
Und das wegen EINEM Schwanenküken?!?!

Noch was gefunden von wegen der Abfischerei... http://www.ka-news.de/region/ettlin...ntier-lebt-im-Horbachpark-See;art6012,2109739 
Wird wohl eh regelmäßig gemacht und war "dran".


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Mon Franky, mal sehen was die Verwaltung antwortet:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332555

Interessant bei Deinem Link (und VIELSAGEND!!!) ist, dass der BM zitiert wird, dass ja "die Anteilnahme der Besucher am Schicksal der Schwäne überwältigend gewesen wäre"....

Da die Viecher auch eher ne Pest als bedroht sind, werden da kaum naturschutzfachliche Erwägungen ne Rolle gespielt haben.


----------



## Ukel (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Darum legen Schwäne ja auch nicht nur ein Ei, sondern gleich mehr, weil damit der natürliche Schwund ausgeglichen wird. Aber die sind ja soooooo süüüüüüß :c


----------



## Franky (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Ja, das hab ich auch gedacht... Kannst Herrn Fedrow ja mal fragen, ob er das so tatsächlich gesagt hat...  Oder ob die Pressefritzen wieder mal was gehört haben wollen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Mal schauen, ob ich eine Meldung "Kormoran terrorisiert Fische" nochmal erleben darf...


----------



## Deep Down (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

So etwas kann auch was "relativ"  Gutes haben!
In einem Stadtparksee haben die (anwohnenden) Gutmenschen erreicht, dass wir dort nicht mehr angeln durften! 
Ergebnis: Beschwerden, dass beim Entenfüttern die Küken von unten von der Oberfläche abgeräumt wurden! Da dies den die Vögel fütternden Kindern nicht zuzumuten war (wahrscheinlich schwere Traumata) dürfen wir nun dort wieder innerhalb bestimmter Zeitfenster angeln und Raubfische rausfangen.....mit grimmigen Blick beobachtet von den Gutmenschen über den Gartenzaun hinweg!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

grins - ob das so kommt???


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*



> Da dies den die Vögel fütternden Kindern nicht zuzumuten war  (wahrscheinlich schwere Traumata) dürfen wir nun dort wieder innerhalb  bestimmter Zeitfenster angeln und Raubfische rausfangen


Potenzielle Taktik: 

Mit Brot vorfüttern zwecks "Szenarienbelebung" und dann per Suicide Duck gezielt dazwischen bzw. am Rand der Tummelgruppe abräumen (einfach einen auf "desolat-desorientiert-isoliert" machen) |supergri

DA könnte sich dieses Ding dann als echter Kracher erweisen |supergri


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*



Deep Down schrieb:


> .mit grimmigen Blick beobachtet von den Gutmenschen über den Gartenzaun hinweg!




Sie werden euch HASSEN...[emoji3]

Ergo alles richtig gemacht


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Wasservögel sollen ja so manches einschleppen.

Von daher: 

Einfach alle mal spontan vor glänzenden (bzw. eher feuchten) Kinderaugen schießen (egal wie - Hauptsache schön spritzig tot) und öffentlich verpellettieren (alternativ kann man bestimmt auch Biogas, Einstreu, Kakteendünger und/oder Katzenfutter draus machen), dann hat sich das mit dem ungewollten Fremdhechtlaich. 

Dann gibt es zwar keine lieben Füttervögel mehr, aber auch keine bösen Futtervogelkiller. "Mission Cleanroom" accomplished, eine faire und neutrale Sache.  

Der Teufelskreis ist dann wirkungsvoll durchbrochen: Wo gar nichts mehr lebt, gibt es auch keinen Grund für Streit - kann keiner mehr meckern.

Bis zur nächsten Invasion. Horrido |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

12/70 hat was - alternativ 22er mit Schalldämpfer, weil im Ort..


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Heimlich nen Haufen Trophäenhechte nachsetzen kommt aber wesentlich geiler - da ist dann die archaische Affinität zum Circus Maximus / Kolosseum viel besser gewahrt 

Waller mit ihrem öden Runtergepfumpe sind da mangels scharfer Langzähne voll langweilig, das muss gladiatorisch kettensägen.

Grausame Tierwelt


----------



## Welpi (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Mein Gott, Ihr seid ja pöse..


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*



Welpi schrieb:


> Mein Gott, Ihr seid ja pöse..


jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!

Sonst drehste da doch ab...


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Ich verbiogaß:

Die Nachlese-Trophäenhechte vorab solide ausgehungert halten und zudem mit hakenlosen Suicide Ducks in regelmäßigen Abständen ordentlich bis zur Kotzgrenze frustrieren, auf dass die Show auch zeitnah sowie richtig rocke.

Wenn schon Killerfische, dann richtig


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich verbiogaß:
> 
> Die Nachlese-Trophäenhechte vorab solide ausgehungert halten und mit hakenlosen Suicide Ducks in regelmäßigen Abständen ordentlich bis zur Kotzgrenze frustrieren, auf dass die Show auch zeitnah sowie richtig rocke.
> 
> Wenn schon Killerfische, dann richtig


Tigersalmler??

Da unten am Rhein solls ja warm sein....


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Von mir aus auch noch Alligatorhechte, mutierte Riesengrundeln und ein paar Zitteraale zum Resteaufräumen aus bequemer  Entfernung (doch Vorsicht: Pinkle nicht auf den Elektroschlängler!).

The splatter, the better :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

wir verstehen uns, Bruder im Geischde!
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Auf derlei bescheuerten Bambi-Aktionismus kann man wirklich nur noch mit sadistischstem Sarkasmus reagieren...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

jepp.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Nun zeigt PETA den Fischer an:
https://bnn.de/lokales/ettlingen/hat-die-suche-nach-raubfisch-noch-ein-juristisches-nachspiel


----------



## Lajos1 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Hallo,

dazu fällt mir eine (wahre) Story ein.
In einer unserer LMD-Kanalstrecken attackierte ein Hecht eine Ente, konnte sie aber nicht fressen. Eine vorbeikommende Bambi-Tante sah das und brachte die verletzte Ente zum Tierarzt. Dort verschied diese nach 3 Tagen trotz intensiver Pflege. Irgendwie brachte sie heraus, wer das Gewässer bewirtschaftet und wurde dann, mit der toten Ente, bei unserem damaligen 1. Vorsitzenden vorstellig um ihn darauf hinzuweisen, was für Mörderfische im alten Kanal sind und dass er da gefälligst was dagegen tun solle.
Unser damaliger 1. Vorsitzender (ein guter Vorsitzender, aber nicht gerade mit großen empathischen Fähigkeiten gesegnet) hörte sich das an und sagte dann zu der Bambi-Tante: "na ja, wenn das mit der toten Ente Sie so stört, dann geben sie mir diese, ich schmeiss sie dann in den Abfall".
Er meinte hinterher, dass hätte er nicht sagen sollen, denn was er sich dann anhören musste, ist ihn während seines 60jährigen Lebens noch nicht vorgekommen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nun zeigt PETA den Fischer an:
> https://bnn.de/lokales/ettlingen/hat-die-suche-nach-raubfisch-noch-ein-juristisches-nachspiel



Ob der Finger im Auge steckt oder nicht, läßt sich für mich nicht eindeutig erkennen, ich glaube eher aber nicht; aber der Griff ist schon etwas ungeschickt und wirkt ungeübt ...


----------



## schlotterschätt (11. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Ich war letztens beim Urologen. Der hat mir seinen Finger in den Ar... gesteckt. Obwohl mir die Atmosphäre nicht fremd war, musste ich doch heftig nach ihr schnappen.
Tat der Urologe das um mich zu quälen oder hatte er einen vernünftigen Grund ? Soll ich mir das einfach so gefallen lassen oder soll ich ihn anzeigen.|kopfkrat
Liebe Petaner, was soll ich nun tun ? #c


----------



## jranseier (11. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

YMMD 

ranseier


----------



## Peter_Piper (11. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Ich war letztens beim Urologen. Der hat mir seinen Finger in den Ar... gesteckt. Obwohl mir die Atmosphäre nicht fremd war, musste ich doch heftig nach ihr schnappen.
> Tat der Urologe das um mich zu quälen oder hatte er einen vernünftigen Grund ? Soll ich mir das einfach so gefallen lassen oder soll ich ihn anzeigen.|kopfkrat
> Liebe Petaner, was soll ich nun tun ? #c



Einfach nur Geil, ich mach mir vor Lachen gleich in die Buxe! :q


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Ich war letztens beim Urologen. Der hat mir seinen Finger in den Ar... gesteckt. Obwohl mir die Atmosphäre nicht fremd war, musste ich doch heftig nach ihr schnappen.
> Tat der Urologe das um mich zu quälen oder hatte er einen vernünftigen Grund ? Soll ich mir das einfach so gefallen lassen oder soll ich ihn anzeigen.|kopfkrat
> Liebe Petaner, was soll ich nun tun ? #c




Zunächst das ganze bei #MeeToo outen, das ist so IN, dass es schon Pflicht ist.
Ob du aber damit klagemäßig durchkommst, ist sehr fraglich, denn dein Urologe wird auf gegenseitges Einverständnis plädieren, denn du selbst sagts ja, dass dir "Atmosphäre nicht fremd war".


----------



## fishhawk (11. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

Hallo,

wirklich übel fände ich, wenn die Info an PETA wirklich von Anglern kam.

Wer war doch gleich der größte Schuft im ganzen Land?

Ein hiesiger Verein hat auch ne Anzeige von PETA an der Backe kleben, wegen einer Sache, von der die ohne Insiderwissen eigentlich gar nichts mitbekommen konnten.

Schon Irrsinn, wenn sich Angler oder Fischer gegenseitig ans Messer liefern.


----------



## JottU (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne*

https://bnn.de/lokales/ettlingen/jagd-vom-horbachsee-in-ettlingen-laeuft-im-zdf

Was wird das wohl geworden sein? |kopfkrat
Liest sich schon mal echt komisch, wenn die zur Abfischaktion da waren und dann Szenen nachgestellt werden. 
Zitat:
"Mitgespielt haben unter anderem die alarmierten Schwanenfreunde vom Horbachpark, ein Naturfotograf aus Ettlingen oder auch „Gewässer-Pädagoge“ Harald K. Freund. Angefragt wurde auch OB Johannes Arnold, er wollte aber nicht als „Schauspieler“ fungieren."
#c

Gespannt ich trotzdem bin.


----------

